# De como la burbuja de la impresión 3D revienta de un día para otro



## nosomosnada (1 Oct 2014)

En el día de ayer, Shapeways, el portal de impresión 3D y 'marketplace' donde suelo imprimir mis modelos y ponerlos a la venta, ha decidido "bajar los precios", anunciando a bombo y platillo "la mayor reducción de costes de la Historia de la 3ª Revolución Industrial", más o menos aplicando dicha reducción del mismo modo en que el Gobierno español "baja los impuestos".

El que menos, sufrirá un aumento de precio del 50%. Alguno llegará al 1000%. Los más, entre el 100% y el 200%.

Si la impresión 3d ya es de por si cara, pero se compensa con el hecho de que los modelos son únicos, por así decirlo, con esta subida de precios Shapeways pone sobre la mesa que toda esta historia de la 3ª revolución industrial de la impresión 3d, "imprime lo que quieras y véndelo donde quieras y cuando quieras" no es más que otra burbuja tecnológica hinchada por los especuladores a golpe de noticia en el telediario de Matías Prats, como lo ha sido la de las redes sociales, o lo fueron la Web 2.0, el revolucionario mundo virtual de Second life o las punto.com.

Y como todas las burbujas, acaba de reventar en mis narices. 

No será por que no era consciente y no he dejado de hablar de ello en este y otros foros cuando ha surgido el tema, sobre todo con la entrada de Amazon en este mundo de los 'marketplaces' de impresión bajo demanda, pero que fuera una burbuja, no quiere decir que no tratara de sacarle cierto provecho.

Aunque solo fuera para echarme unas partidas a Bolt Action versión "Spain in flames" con mis "negrillos" y mis T-26...







O imprimirme los edificios de mi maqueta de trenes







Pero jode pensar en los 4 años de trabajo desarrollando modelos bajo las promesas de que el futuro haría de la impresión 3d una tecnología mucho más asequible y podrían venderse a precios realmente asequibles, y que de un día para otro, los modelos se hayan convertido en bienes de lujo a precio de oro.

4 años de trabajo que de momento, se quedan en punto muerto.

Si alquien quiere saber en qué consiste la reducción de precios, puede consultar las siguientes imágenes con mi listado de modelos y sus precios actuales y 'reducidos', con los precios actuales en negrilla y bajo estos, los futuros precios "reducidos".

https://plus.google.com/photos/113310584012640137593/albums/6065206872460778161

Y esto es todo lo que ha dado de sí la 3ª revolución industrial de la impresión 3D.


----------



## rafabogado (1 Oct 2014)

Bueno, tómatelo con calma, que cuando venga Podemos, igual lo subvenciona y todo.


----------



## sanzjm (1 Oct 2014)

Una lastima, pero siempre habra una salida
Puedes contarnos mas de como funcionas con esa web?, supongo que ellos haran la impresion y se llevan tajada de la venta no?.
Montartelo por tu cuenta no lo ves factible?


----------



## Ufo (1 Oct 2014)

Como la de los ferrocarriles o la internet....Las crisis es parte del sistema no saber a estas alturas es de aupa...


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (1 Oct 2014)

No desesperes... seguro que acaban de abrir el nicho para que entren los chinos a mitad de precio en 3 2 1...

De todas maneras, quizá enfocado a ingeniería, prototipos, reparación de maquinaria descatalogada, etc. tenga más futuro...


----------



## todoayen (1 Oct 2014)

Es que precisamente su utilidad viene por el prototipado rápido, sin tener que hacer moldes de inyección para el plástico.

Si tienes que modificar una pieza de un producto y hiciste uno de esos moldes, palmas pasta, con la impresora 3d, no.

Y cuando la pieza es definitiva, se produce en serie por los métodos convencionales.

Ahora eso sí, un nicho sí que hay en piezas obsoletas. El paleohardware puede dar mucha vidilla pero no para forrarse sino en plan P2P.

Ahora muchas impresoras 3d incluyen un escáner 3d y un tercer eje rotatorio con lo que ni siquiera tendrías que modelar una pieza para poder obtener una copia.


----------



## dlombardia (1 Oct 2014)

Una pregunta desde el más absoluto desconocimiento.

¿No te sale a cuenta comprar una impresora 3D y hacerlos tú?

O las impresoras que hay a la venta por precios de 3000 € no llegan al formato/calidad en que imprime tu proveedor?


----------



## besto (1 Oct 2014)

De explotar burbuja na de na. La industria esta adoptando esta tecnologia poco a poco y en unos años va a ser muy importante. Mas que la impresion en plasticuchos el verdadero potencial esta en los procesos aditivos con metal.

Eos, slm solutions, efesto, etc

La personalizacion, el negocio de tiradas pequeñas, el coste del cambio... Todo eso cambia radicalmente con esta tecnologia. Ademas se integra estupendamente con la electronica que claramente cada dia tiene mas presencia en todo. 

Faltan 5 añitos en mi opinion y todos los grandes estan tomando posiciones.


----------



## nosomosnada (1 Oct 2014)

dlombardia dijo:


> Una pregunta desde el más absoluto desconocimiento.
> 
> ¿No te sale a cuenta comprar una impresora 3D y hacerlos tú?
> 
> O las impresoras que hay a la venta por precios de 3000 € no llegan al formato/calidad en que imprime tu proveedor?



Digamos que hasta ahora no. Este tipo de máquinas con las que imprimen los modelos de las imágenes, utilizan tecnología SLS y son máquinas, que aparte de superar los 35-40000€, no caben en una casa normal. Son máquinas industriales que utilizan un láser para el proceso de impresión y además de su tamaño, estoy seguro de que el polvillo de nylon que utilizan como material de impresión no genera el ambiente más favorable para evitar el cáncer de pulmón.

No obstante, este año ha caducado la patente y ya hay modelos 'caseros' rondando los 7000€. Por 3000€ tenemos la Form1, que imprime con resina, pero entre otras cosas, es sumamente complicado obtener información acerca del coste de los consumibles.

Pero luego vuelvo a esto.

Porque primero me gustaría aclarar que respecto al concepto de "revolución industrial" al que me refiero en el título del hilo, me ciño exclusivamente tanto a la "burbuja de impresoras 3d caseras", como a la "burbuja de marketplaces de impresión 3D". No a la tecnología de prototipado rápido industrial que continúa su desarrollo y es aplicable a campos como la medicina, por ejemplo, con avances asombrosos.

Respecto a la primera burbuja, la de las impresoras caseras tipo 'makerbot' a las que tanto bombo se les ha dado, la tecnología habitual utiliza un hilo plástico que se va fundiendo mediante un cabezal dando forma al modelo. Este hilo tiene un grosor considerable, frente al tamaño del polvillo de nylon de las máquinas SLS o a las resinas utilizadas en otras máquinas, y permiten reproducir objetos con un nivel de detalle 'basto', por así decirlo.

Son juguetes caros y muy chulos pero en mi campo, el del modelismo, no tienen aplicación (bueno, en realidad, todavía no se que aplicación pueden tener, pero por lo que se, la gente se lo pasa bien construyéndolas, como los lego ).

Frente a estas Las máquinas industriales que utiliza Shapeways permiten resoluciones de hasta 0.1mm en algunos casos. 

Con ellas, se pueden hacer cosas como esta (escala 1:160):







Para las máquinas SLS, el detalle es menos definido, y a partir de unos 0.3 mm y permiten hacer cosas como esta (escala 1:148):







o esta otra (escala 1:48)







Este tipo de modelos con tanto detalle y precisión no se pueden realizar con las impresoras de fusión de hilo (por lo menos hasta donde yo se), por lo que hay que recurrir a empresas de impresión como Shapeways, a pesar de las deficiencias que presenta la tecnología, pues no lo olvidemos, es la misma tecnología de hace 30 años que se invento para prototipado rápido, no para producción.

¿Y por qué Shapeways? 

Pues porque es la única que permite (o permitía) reproducir este tipo de modelos 'prácticos', que pueden utilizarse como si fuera objetos de producción comercial, con un precio asequible, con costes considerablemente bajos frente a la competencia y con muchos menos compromisos a la hora de imprimir los modelos. 

Por ejemplo, se permitía reproducir modelos con numerosas piezas independientes. 

Para el que haya hecho kits de plásticos sabrá el trabajo que conlleva cortar las matrices de plástico que unen las piezas, lijar y pegar.

Peor en este caso, recibes todas las piezas del modelo en su bolsita pero independientes y sin trabajo. De hecho, se podría incluso reproducir el modelo completo, de una sola pieza, pero al requerir pintura, es más fácil realizarlo con diferentes partes separadas.

Cada uno de estos carros de combate de la imagen ronda los 30€ de coste de impresión, pero en plástico podrían costar menos de 10€ de PVP hechos en China. 

¿Cómo se vendía entonces la impresión 3d como la nueva revolución?

Pues con la ventaja de que la impresión 3D permite reproducir todas las versiones existentes de un mismo modelo sin tener que gastar un duro, mientras que la impresión tradicional en plástico requeriría de un molde nuevo y una inversión considerable para cada una de las versiones. Yo he podido reproducir a partir de una base común, todas las versiones del carro Vickers, y sus derivados como el soviético T-26 o el polaco 7TP con todas las variaciones introducidas en los diferentes años de producción.

Para una empresa de kits de plástico, este tipo de modificaciones requiere de una inversión considerable.

Además, la impresión 3d permite realizar un modelo como la locomotora de la imagen cuya tirada es de 1 unidad, y cuyo coste es exclusivamente el tiempo de modelado (que en este caso, como es mío, es "gratis")... por 25€.

Algo hasta ahora impensable con la producción tradicional.

¿Quieres que en tu maqueta de trenes aparezca tu propia casa en miniatura? Pues mediante la impresión 3d puedes tenerla de forma 'asequible'. Ese era el slogan. Comprar algo 'único'. 

Porque la impresión 3d es cara, sí, pero es ideal para productos que no tienen hueco en el mercado tradicional por su baja demanda, por que como han mencionado por ahí arriba, no requieren más inversión que la del modelado y las pruebas de impresión, y el hecho de no tener competencia, debería compensar su sobrecoste para un cliente que busca un producto muy específico.

¿Pero qué gracia tiene entonces que la gente tenga en casa su impresora y se imprima sus cosas?

Pues incluso con esas impresoras nuevas de 7000€, ninguna. Ninguna porque yo no me voy a gastar 7000€, mas luz, mas consumibles, en imprimir mis casitas. Y trabajando 8 horas en la oficina para sobrevivir, no puedo plantearme dedicar otras 8 a fabricar objetos en mi casa y pasear hasta correos para hacer los envíos, atender reclamaciones, comprar consumibles, y sobre todo, modelar.

Porque da la impresión de que los modelos nacen del aire. O de internet. O que los van a vender en los kioskos. 

Pero nadie en su sano juicio dedicará más 400 horas de modelado como las que tiene la locomotora con el conjunto de 3 coches y un furgón... para que el Yoni y la Yesi se los bajen del torrent y se los impriman en el salón de su casa tranquilamente.

Si yo me creo mis modelos y me los imprimo, como Juan Palomo ¿Dónde esta la tan cacareada 3ª revolución industrial?

Pues aquí entra la burbuja de los marketplaces.

¿Para que vas a tener una impresora en casa y gastar en luz y consumibles si Shapeways te lo imprime y vende en cualquier lugar del mundo?

Muy fácil: "Shapeways ganar mucho dinero. Tú ganar mucho dinero. Todos estar contentos."

Este es el quid de la cuestión. 

¿Y cómo funciona Shapeways?

Pues yo, como diseñador, me hago un edificio para mi maqueta, pero Shapeways me da la opción de venderlo a través de ellos. Es su responsabilidad y ellos tratan con los clientes. Si un edificio me cuesta a mi 15€, yo le añado 5€ y el cliente paga 20€ de precio final. Si vendo 3 edificios, ya he cubierto el coste de impresión. A partir de ahí, todo beneficios.

Por supuesto que no era para hacerse rico, porque el modelismo ferroviario o los wargames no mueven masas ingentes de compradores, pero sí para contemplar esto como un pequeño ingreso adicional, además de para satisfacer mis propias necesidades modelísticas.

¿Cuál es el problema?

Pues que el modelo de marketplace no funciona y con la subida de precios lo que está reconociendo Shapeways es que la impresión 3D bajo demanda requiere tantos insumos que es menos rentable todavía que la producción industrial.

Al principio les ha costado, pero tras el gran e irónico titular que rezaba "Better Pricing for Strong & Flexible Plastics and Steel Most designs are getting less expensive...", están reconociendo que el dumping ya no funciona y que o cierran completamente el grifo o no llegan a fin de año.

A partir de ahora, lo único asequible que se podrá imprimir será algo del tamaño de un dado. A partir de ahí, sale más barato fabricarlo de oro que mediante impresión 3d.

¿Y por qué?

Pues básicamente porque como ya he mencionado, la tecnología es la misma de hace 30 o 40 años. 

No se ha inventado absolutamente nada. No hay ninguna revolución. Ni hemos pasado de recolectar a cultivar, ni hemos pasado de viajar en burro a viajar en ferrocarril a pesar de lo que diga el telediario y de las cíclicas noticias sobre tarados yankees imprimiendo subfusiles en el garaje.

Simplemente se le ha dado un lavado de cara, se ha vendido en todas las televisiones como algo supercool, igual que las bicicletas fixies de los hipsters, como la que usaba mi abuelo, pero 1000 veces más caras, y por supuesto, no se ha invertido ni un solo euro (o dolar, que shapeways aunque holandesa está afincada en Nueva york) en sacar adelante una tecnología nueva que realmente pueda satisfacer los compromisos que se han estado vendiendo: asequible de comprar y barata de producir. 

Si alguien se da una vuelta por shapeways podrá comprobar que existe la "impresión 3d en metales preciosos, oro, plata y platino...". "Oh, qué revolución".... cuando lo único que hacen es imprimir un máster en cera y después realizar el mismo proceso de vaciado de los últimos 15000 años.

¿Dónde está el verdadero problema?

Pues hay varios.

El primero de ellos es que en la impresión 3d no existe la producción en escala.

Una impresora con 5000cm3 imprime 5000cm3 en una hora. Si quieres imprimir el doble, tienes que comprar otra impresora. Doble de producción, doble de coste, doble de maquinaria, doble de energía, doble de consumibles, doble de mano de obra...

Un modelo de 2x2x2 tarda una hora en imprimir, pongamos. Uno de 2x2x4 tarda 2 horas. Uno de 2x2x6 3 horas. No se puede 'acelerar' la producción, a no ser que volvamos al punto anterior. Y esto hace que para ahorrar, haya de 'llenarse' la impresora y optimizar los modelos dentro de la máquina para ocupar el máximo espacio. Exactamente igual que un tetris pero en 3D.

Verdadero trabajo de "chinos" porque hay que hacerlo a mano.

Pero una vez imprimidos, los modelos hay que limpiarlos y procesarlos. 

En el caso del SLS, endurecerlos con baños de cianocrilato porque tienen la consistencia de un terrón de azúcar. Y eso hay que hacerlo a mano. Igual que recoger las piezas de la cubeta, limpiar el polvo sobrante, recoger todo el polvo posible para usarlo en la siguiente impresión, revisar que la máquina no se ha descalibrado y todos los ejes trabajan igual, colocar las piezas en bolsas, inventariar, preparar los pedidos, volver a imprimir todas las piezas mal imprimidas (que suelen ser numerosas, porque la tecnología, repitamos, no está diseñada para esto), etc...

Y todo esto, a pesar de ser trabajo de chinos, se hace en Nueva York o en Eindhoven...

Y así la burbuja hace 'bluff'. 

Puede que no explote, pero si se desincha.

Queriendo copiar el concepto de Amazon, supongo que con idea de inflar los supuestos resultados económicos (esos millones de ventas y modelos imprimidos...) para hinchar las acciones antes de salir a bolsa, como facebook y compañía, se han pasado los últimos años (yo empecé en 2010 mis andanzas) ganando cuota de mercado a base de dumping y de inyecciones millonarias de pasta en la compañía por parte de los grandes grupos inversores que están detrás de todo esto, sin generar un solo dolar de beneficio.

Pero aquí de lo que se trataba era de vender la idea de que estabamos a las puertas de una nueva revolución industrial en la que si necesitas cualquier objeto, puedes tenerlo de forma asequible reduciendo los costes habituales de las fábricas, con su enorme maquinaria, sus infraestructuras y sobre todos, de los sucios obreros.

Y lamentablemente, está claro que el negocio no funciona.

¿Y como me afecta a mi?

Pues considerablemente, porque aunque hay otras opciones de impresión online: ponoko, i.materialise, sculpteo, etc... ninguna ofrece precios tan asequibles como Shapeways ni han propuesto un concepto de marketplace semejante.

Puedo imprimir 1 o 10 unidades de un modelo, para mis vicios o para ponerlas a la venta en ebay... como hobby, pero este tipo de negocio 'oficial' que ofrecía Shapeways, vendiendo mis productos a nivel mundial, sin mayor inversión que el tiempo de modelado y las pruebas de impresión (en éstas si que me he dejado una pasta) requeriría a ni nivel individual de mí mismo como glorioso 'emprendedor', diseñador, vendedor, embalador, transportista y todas las obligaciones habituales (cutoa de autónomos, impuestos, reclamaciones, espacio de almacenaje del que no dispongo, embalajes, envíos, etc...), con lo que debería repercurtir unos costes adicionales en los modelos que los harían todavía más prohibitivos que la subida de precios de Shapeways.

Así que de momento, después de 4 años y unos 200 modelos desarrollados o en proceso... me han jodido vivo.


----------



## Vorsicht (1 Oct 2014)

Interesantísimo hilo! Gracias.


----------



## automono (1 Oct 2014)

que software y formartos usas para diseñar?


----------



## dlombardia (2 Oct 2014)

Aparte del 'thanks', tengo que decirselo: muchas gracias por la detallada explicación.

Interesantísimo.


----------



## eugenio (2 Oct 2014)

Las impresoras de fusión de hilo son LA revolución para los makers.
De burbuja nada.
Yo me he construido una por 500 euros y los resultados son extremadamente buenos.
Si quieres más definición vete a por una de resina, debería de ser casi más barata que la de fusión de hilo ya que el concepto es aún más simple y es de alta definición, más que la de laser. La resina fotosensible no debería de ser muy cara.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Oct 2014)

También dijeron que la videoconferéncia iba a terminar con los viajes de negocios.


----------



## Tio_Serio (2 Oct 2014)

Le tenías que haber puesto un NEP al inicio del hilo.
El modelo de negocio parecía interesante si se hubiera conseguido algo como un tornero de barrio para piezas de reciclaje y mantenimiento de equipos, u otras formas de negocio que permitiesen acceder al consumidor medio sustituyendo cadenas de fabricación y proveedores que serían innecesarios.
Pero por las dificultades que planteas en el proceso de fabricación, parece que no se va a dar este salto.


----------



## nosomosnada (2 Oct 2014)

eugenio dijo:


> Las impresoras de fusión de hilo son LA revolución para los makers.
> De burbuja nada.
> Yo me he construido una por 500 euros y los resultados son extremadamente buenos.
> Si quieres más definición vete a por una de resina, debería de ser casi más barata que la de fusión de hilo ya que el concepto es aún más simple y es de alta definición, más que la de laser. La resina fotosensible no debería de ser muy cara.



Esto es como las viviendas y la burbuja inmobiliaria. 

En plena locura inversora, hubo gente que se compraba casas simplemente para vivir. Pues las impresoras 3D lo mismo. 

Una cosa es que disfrutes con tu 'juguete' y te imprimas tus objetos para ver como se convierten simples modelos de ordenador en 'cosas' reales, que es un proceso muy chulo, y otra cosa es que igual que hace unos años se ofertaban por todas partes cursillos de 'community manager' y se vendiera como la profesión del futuro, ahora existan por doquier cursos, conferencias, másters, talleres, simposium, congresos, etc... con los que cualquier hijo de vecino puede aprender a ganarse la vida imprimiendo sin parar.

¿Alguien ha leído la maravillosa obra 'Obelix y cía'? Pues lo mismo. 

Si todo el mundo tiene una impresora y es tan sencillo, ¿en que cabeza cabe pensar en ganar dinero con ella?. 

Con las impresoras caseras puedes hacer tus propias cosas y está muy bien, pero raro es el día que no aparece alguien en cualquier foro de internet, que sin haber terminado de montar la impresora, ya está preguntando como ofertar sus servicios y hacerse millonario.

Yo tengo una impresora láser para imprimir ciertos documentos, pero si quiero imprimir a color y con calidad o fotografías me voy a una reprografía o a una tienda de fotos.

Pues la impresión 3D lo mismo.

En cuanto a las impresoras de resina como la Form1, no dejan de ser 'juguetes'. Podría servir para prototipar, pero no para 'fabricar'.

Un ejemplo:

Este es el software de la FORM1, que se puede descargar y usar, donde podemos ver este modelo tiene un volumen de 36cm3. Si el litro de resina que vende formlabs cuesta 125$ y no se desperdicia una gota, que me resulta complicado de imaginar, el coste de impresión será de algo más de 4,5€.

El precio es asequible, pero el tiempo de impresión de este modelo según el programa sería de 25h en máxima calidad, y de 6h en calidad mínima.







6 horas por modelo, aunque este en concreto sea uno grande es mucho tiempo, y eso que la locomotora está reducida porque el original no entra en la cubeta de la máquina, y habría que dividirlo en partes para imprimirlo.

Un tanque a escala 1:48 a calidad media serían 4h. En este caso, a diferencia de las máquinas SLS, el tiempo no es proporcional a la altura de material imprimido en la cubeta, sino que entran otros factores. En la SLS, si imprimes dos modelos iguales uno al lado del otro, tardaría lo mismo que con 1 o con 4. En la Form1, si imprimes un tanque serían unas 4 horas, y si imprimes 2, 6 horas.

Hasta aquí la cosa no va mal. Me serviría para jugar y con los nuevos precios de Shapeways puede que incluso me saliera rentable. Pero aquí de lo que hablamos es de encontrar sustitutos al marketplace de Shapeways y su modelo de negocio.

No obstante, en cuenta a las impresoras de resina, todavía queda una cuestión considerablemente peliaguda.

Puesto que es un material liquido, a medida que el modelo va 'creciendo', la máquina tiene que generar unos 'soportes' con la misma resina para mantener 'fijo' el modelo.

Además del trabajo que supone eliminarlos 'a mano', y el hecho de que al quitarlos, cortando y limando, te puedes cargar los propios detalles de la superfice del modelo, la resina que se usa en los soportes no es reciclable.

Por ejemplo: obviando el hecho de que mediante máquinas SLS los tanques podrían imprimirse de una pieza, así como están, mientras que en este tipo de impresoras es mucho más complicado imprimir así, y habría que dividir los modelos en partes para optimizar tiempo y material, el consumo de resina pasa de 20ml a 80ml cuando se incluyen los soportes.







Aunque la disposición de los modelos no esté optimizada, así el coste en resina de estos modelos sería de unos 5€ cada uno.

En fin, que la alternativa a las máquinas industriales, para mi opinión, todavía queda lejos.


----------



## eugenio (2 Oct 2014)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Esto es como las viviendas y la burbuja inmobiliaria.
> 
> En plena locura inversora, hubo gente que se compraba casas simplemente para vivir. Pues las impresoras 3D lo mismo.
> ....
> ...



Las impresoras 3D van a ser la revolución por que simplemente se han vuelto accesibles para cualquiera.

Yo antes si quería hacer el chasis y mecanica de un robot me era completamente imposible, ni siquiera con tornos o cnc tenía las posibilidades que tengo ahora.
Ahora me hago hasta los rodamientos con la impresora.

Evidentemente esto es un workinprogress, las impresoras cada vez son mejores y más baratas, las de ahora tienen muchas limitaciones, pero es lo que hay.
Tu quieres hacer un modelo directamente con todas sus piececitas independientes imprimidas de una vez sin pensar en el "como se hace", y eso se paga. 
Tienes que buscarte la vida para poder hacerlo con una impresora asequible, a eso se le llama Design for manufacturability - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
Yo siempre tengo que diseñar así, mis taladros tienen "gorro" y otro sinfín de trucos para mejorar la impresión, pero esto es una broma con lo que hubiera tenido que hacer sin impresora.
Los listos que se adapten ganarán dinero sin duda. Esto está empezando.

Entiendo que estés puteado, shapeways ha hecho una cerdada y encima dicen que bajan precios para más mofa. Esta es la vieja tecnica del lockin, no es nada nuevo, ahora que ya tienen todo el pastel dejan de hacer dumping y harán lo que quieran con los clientes aunque pierdan un porcentaje de ellos.

Por cierto, felicidades por los modelos, son la caña.


----------



## kenny220 (2 Oct 2014)

está claro que nacimos demasiado pronto, mand guevos lo que se puede conseguir en miniaturas.



OIga tienen los vehículos de mad max (mode burbumori apocalyptico on)


----------



## Enterao (2 Oct 2014)

y yo que hago mis prototipos con retales de plasticos de despieces de trastos que me pillo en la basura ...con un dremel NISU...

mucha de la tecnologia no son mas que pejigueras , tardas menos haciendolo como toda la vida..


----------



## subvencionados (2 Oct 2014)

Anoche salió alguien de una empresa que hacía impresoras en 3D y literlamente dijo: "Nos las quitan de las manos". Están todas vendidas
Programa: Comando Actualidad


----------



## Orondo Rodriguez (2 Oct 2014)

eugenio dijo:


> Las impresoras de fusión de hilo son LA revolución para los makers.
> De burbuja nada.
> Yo me he construido una por 500 euros y los resultados son extremadamente buenos.
> Si quieres más definición vete a por una de resina, debería de ser casi más barata que la de fusión de hilo ya que el concepto es aún más simple y es de alta definición, más que la de laser. La resina fotosensible no debería de ser muy cara.



La resina para el form1, la oficial, cuesta 125 euros el litro Buy Materials. He leído por ahí que hay resinas fotosensibles compatibles por la mitad o algo más.

Hace poco han sacado la form1+, que es una versión mejorada de la máquina. Dicen que imprime a más velocidad y con mejores resoluciones aún.


----------



## Wallebot (3 Oct 2014)

Enterao dijo:


> y yo que hago mis prototipos con retales de plasticos de despieces de trastos que me pillo en la basura ...con un dremel NISU...
> 
> mucha de la tecnologia no son mas que pejigueras , tardas menos haciendolo como toda la vida..



Pues con latas viejas se pueden hacer bastantes cosas.
EcoNotas.com: Juguetes con Latas Recicladas

Hay niños que en africa hacen virguerias con latas usadas y unos alicates 


Y no seria mas eficiente en algunos modelos hacer uno basto y rapido y/o con una impresora de menos resolucion y luego mecanizarlo con alguna broca fina?.

Porque las brocas me parecen mas rapidas que las inyecciones de plastico fundido, incluso en metal contra plastico.


De todas formas en el prototipado no solo esta el 3D, yo creo que podria volver el diseño a medida, porque desde que se produce en serie hasta que llega al consumidor se incremente mucho el precio. Y con el hecho a medida se ahorra mucho en estock.

Tendria que haber mas formas de fabricacion a medida. CNC, copia con pantografo sin pasar por ordenador, ensamblado de modulos (incluso en electronica), diseño de muebles automatica (mandas el diseño, en la fabrica hacen las piezas precortadas y en el tendero monta el diseño).


----------



## besto (3 Oct 2014)

Mucho i+d en este sector va por donde dices... Tener cabezal que imprime o fresa. De esta forma se puede correr mas pero conseguir resolucion cuando se desea.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (4 Oct 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> Pues con latas viejas se pueden hacer bastantes cosas.
> EcoNotas.com: Juguetes con Latas Recicladas
> 
> Hay niños que en africa hacen virguerias con latas usadas y unos alicates
> ...



Necesitas invertir en en un centro de mecanizado pequeño, que los hay + un programa de CAM y saber como manejar el CAM.

En el caso de la locomotora que ponía el autor del hilo ni te cuento lo complicado que puede ser hacer una pasada de acabado a alguien que no sea un experto.

En el momento en el que te metes en el mecanizado, van a ser todo problemas que te aumentarán a mayor dificultad del modelo.

Eso si, si lo dominas, te prometo que no te va a faltar trabajo. Y te lo dice un técnico en fabricación.


----------



## laowai (6 Oct 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> Y no seria mas eficiente en algunos modelos hacer uno basto y rapido y/o con una impresora de menos resolucion y luego mecanizarlo con alguna broca fina?.
> 
> Porque las brocas me parecen mas rapidas que las inyecciones de plastico fundido, incluso en metal contra plastico.



No sé si te refieres a hacerlo a mano, o combinar una fresadora con la impresora 3D.

A mano por supuesto que se puede, pero es un montón de trabajo añadido.
Poner el modelo basto en una fresadora computarizada (máquina CNC) tiene el problema de posicionarlo para que la fresadora pueda cortarlo con precisión. Eso es trabajo manual otra vez, que sale caro si no lo haces tú.

Otras respuestas han mencionado la combinación impresora/fresadora con cabezales intercambiables, y eso precisamente es lo que se necesita para hacer modelos con la máxima precisión. Aquí el problema es el precio de esas máquinas, pero ya existen y se pueden comprar, como esta de DMG Mori que usa un láser para depositar partículas de acero que llegan en un chorro de aire, y cambia el cabezal por la fresadora según lo necesita: (el vídeo no tiene sonido)
Hybrid ( Additive and Subtractive manufacturing) machine by DMG Mori - YouTube

Otra mención de la Lasertec 65, de la feria AMB en Stuttgart hace unos días (segundo 58):
DMG MORI auf der AMB in Stuttgart 2014 - YouTube
"Uno de los destacados [highlights], la Lasertec 65 3D. Lo especial y único: muchos hablan, sí, de impresión 3D pero es manufactura aditiva en calidad final, porque en la máquina no sólo se pone polvo y, por decirlo así, se funde con un láser, sino que también se fresa la pieza completamente terminada."


----------



## nelsoncito (8 Oct 2014)

Por cierto, al autor del hilo, ¿con que programa haces tus diseños en 3D? ¿Solidworks o algo similar?


----------



## nosomosnada (11 Oct 2014)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Por cierto, al autor del hilo, ¿con que programa haces tus diseños en 3D? ¿Solidworks o algo similar?



Procuro usar blender, porque es gratuito, pero muchos de mis diseños son modelos para renderizado que he ido haciendo durante los últimos años con 3d studio y ahora los estoy modificando para poder imprimir, así que en ese caso, sigo usando 3d studio. 

Es una vergüenza de programa, que en 2014 sigue teniendo los mismos fallos que cuando sacaron la primera versión para windows 98, pero en su momento era el software más asequible para un freelance y para modelos orgánicos, siempre me ha resultado mucho más fácil trabajar con él que con programas de modelado paramétrico.

Otros están hechos en autocad... que los hacía en mis 'ratos libres' en la oficina . 

En ambos casos, la generación de los STL's para imprimir es habitualmente un infierno, pero de momento, me sirven.

En general, procuro usar software gratis, como GIMP, Inkscape, blender, etc... porque para el 99% de los casos, te solventa la papeleta mejor que los monstruos comerciales, y te permiten hacer memes chulos como estos para expresar mi desagrado con el comportamiento de Shapeways y compañía:


----------



## enric68 (9 Feb 2016)

[


nosomosnada dijo:


> Procuro usar blender, porque es gratuito, pero muchos de mis diseños son modelos para renderizado que he ido haciendo durante los últimos años con 3d studio y ahora los estoy modificando para poder imprimir, así que en ese caso, sigo usando 3d studio.
> 
> Es una vergüenza de programa, que en 2014 sigue teniendo los mismos fallos que cuando sacaron la primera versión para windows 98, pero en su momento era el software más asequible para un freelance y para modelos orgánicos, siempre me ha resultado mucho más fácil trabajar con él que con programas de modelado paramétrico.
> 
> ...



Animo Nosomosnada, que igual vienen refuerzos en breve...

Impresora 3D Dremel - YouTube

NOTA: Comparto la verguenza que da 3D MAX y la historia de Shapeways al 100% pero la impresión 3d es bastante más que Shapeways (que solo eran unos listos más) la cosa se mueve más por la zona de férulas, implantes y biomodelos de uso sanitario, y a futuro la impresión de metales.

Realmente eres un gran modelador...felicidades

Saludos y fuerza


----------



## eltonelero (9 Feb 2016)

Para mi junto con los drones(bueno, estos algo menos) son las burbus chorranologicas de esta década.


----------



## nightprowler (15 Feb 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Para mi junto con los drones(bueno, estos algo menos) son las burbus chorranologicas de esta década.



Muy de acuerdo , por menos de 1000 euros compras juguetes chulos , un dron o una impresora para hacer cosas profesionales necesitan de una tecnologia que las prusa por decirte una no tienen

El nivel de acabado para esos t26 del autor por ejemplo no lo sacas con una de filamento ni aunque te tires lijando y enmasillando dos vidas

Muy bien para prototipado y trabajos bastos , pero para algo mas fino hay que irse a resinas o metal


----------



## Ytumas (16 Feb 2016)

¿Burbuja? Mattel va a vender una impresora 3D en Amazon por 300 dólares:
Mattel presenta una impresora en 3D para niños - La Web del Gadget
[youtube]mw8w7cTKEHI[/youtube]


----------



## Naguissa (16 Feb 2016)

Ytumas dijo:


> ¿Burbuja? Mattel va a vender una impresora 3D en Amazon por 300 dólares:
> Mattel presenta una impresora en 3D para niños - La Web del Gadget
> [youtube]mw8w7cTKEHI[/youtube]



Muy bueno! Para imprimir piezas de Lego duplo train puede ser cojonudo, que en tiendas no encuentro casi nada (y siempre el mismo set) y por iNet los gastos de envío son carillos y los sets que hay no me convencen...

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nightprowler (16 Feb 2016)

Naguissa dijo:


> Muy bueno! Para imprimir piezas de Lego duplo train puede ser cojonudo, que en tiendas no encuentro casi nada (y siempre el mismo set) y por iNet los gastos de envío son carillos y los sets que hay no me convencen...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk



Para eso tendria que ser la impresora de lego , la de matel por lo que veo en el enlace imprime partes precargadas en un soft propio no piezas de lego

Por ese precio te puedes montar una prusa o cualquiera de sus clonicos , pero la resistencia de las piezas huecas que yo he visto no es precisamente su fuerte

Volvemos pues al punto de partida , los modelos baratos son como los "tornos" de bricolaje un juguete caro al que cuatro sabran ajustar y sacar partido , limitado por su propio tamaño y/o calidad

Si quieres algo serio prepara el triple de dinero o mas


----------



## Naguissa (16 Feb 2016)

nightprowler dijo:


> Para eso tendria que ser la impresora de lego , la de matel por lo que veo en el enlace imprime partes precargadas en un soft propio no piezas de lego
> 
> Por ese precio te puedes montar una prusa o cualquiera de sus clonicos , pero la resistencia de las piezas huecas que yo he visto no es precisamente su fuerte
> 
> ...



Vaya, pensaba que podías imprimir lo que quisieras, como si fuese una mini-prusa baratuna y plasticosa....


Sobre las piezas, bueno, quizá haciéndolas mas macizas... aunque las duplo son 2x2x2 de una lego normal, 8 veces el tamaño de 'cuadrado 1x1', quizá aguantase lo suficiente....

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nightprowler (17 Feb 2016)

Los kit de prusa para montaje andan por los 300 , mas plasticosa y barata que una prusa lo veo complicado

La piezas que yo visto macizas no estan mal , pero las huecas tienen mucha tendencia a romper , eso si muy limpiamente entre capas


----------



## wililon (17 Feb 2016)

Tengo que decirlo:Gracias. Me voy a dormir sabiendo algo más. Eso no se consigue todos los días. No sé como no había visto el hilo antes


----------



## Passejant (27 Feb 2016)

Igual corto un poco el hilo, pero estoy dándole vueltas a un tema alrededor de la impresión 3D desde mi ignorancia supina. 

Por contra, si que tengo relación con la informática y diseño por ordenador y en la familia hay un joyero, creo que toca esto un poco de lado.

También dispongo de un local muy pequeño, céntrico, y de paso, con comercios de informática cerca y también un bureau valleé. 

La idea es tener una pequeña copistería 3D, desde imprimir modelos a distancia como tener pc con software friendly para hacer pequeña bisutería, amuletos, gadgets para la gente que sienta curiosidad para hacer algo "suyo" en la tienda, en varios días, etc...

Mejor no, verdad?


----------



## fredaster (27 Feb 2016)

Te hablo desde el conocimiento, me dedicó a ello de manera profesional, y ofrezco entre otros el servicio de impresión 3d. Personalmente no creo que sea una burbuja, simplemente se le ha dado un bombo desmesurado por parte de los medios. Lo verdaderamente revolucionario es el factor que ha posibilitado el desarrollo de la impresión 3d, que no es ni mas ni menos que el desarrollo de robótica aplicada al pequeño usuario. 
Bueno concretando, que me lío y estoy con el móvil, sinceramente un negocio que solo ofrezca impresión 3d y además la persona al frente no domina la electrónica no pinta muy bien a mi entender, vamos que una vez que pase la curiosidad inicial de tu entorno vas a tener un movimiento prácticamente residual.



Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BudSpencer (28 Feb 2016)

Lo último: cortadora láser doméstica.

[youtube]WX5ZcifyI5o[/youtube]


----------



## enric68 (29 Mar 2016)

Hace unos meses Marina M. López y Miguel Barberá entrevistaron al mítico de esta casa Juanjo Pina y a Francisco Piqueras, su compañero en la Filé Aesir y el proyecto TIKOA de impresión 3D.

Este sector ha cambiado sustancialmente desde aquella entrevista, pero los datos aportados siguen siendo váliosos y dignos de tener en cuenta.

En este programa los entrevistados hablaron acerca del concepto de Activismo de Mercado y como este les llevó a montar una empresa dedicada a ofertar diversos servicios dentro del sector de la fabricación aditiva. Además plantearon su visión particular sobre este sector y su futuro más inmediato, así como los beneficios que aportarán a las escalas productivas y los modos de producción distribuida; resultando ser una verdadera “revolución industrial” que promete cambiar la forma en que produzcamos los objetos y cómo estos se adapten a nuestras necesidades.

Pero esa revolución no se basa en la mayoría de hallazgos que actualmente aparecen en la televisión y que nos venden cada día, esa es solo la punta del iceberg, el verdadero cambio es mucho más grande y lo veremos en los próximos años.

ENLACE AL AUDIO EN NUESTRA WEB



SUSCRIBETE A CANAL ZERO


----------



## asterixMX (28 Sep 2016)

Muy chulos los modelos, estoy pensando en comprarme esta Prusa Steel y me preguntaba si esta versión podría imprimir ese tipo de modelos.


----------



## Bangbang (28 Sep 2016)

Pues no sé pero la web esa es una puta basura:

Estafa, timo, no llega pedido


----------



## jotace (28 Sep 2016)

Ayer hicieron en la Sexta el programa de "enviado especial" de Jalis de la Serna que iba sobre las impresoras 3D.
Creo que estas impresoras son de pm para hacer piezas de plástico y en medicina, ya que al fin y al cabo el producto depende de la sustancia que salga por las boquillas, y estas sustancias son limitadas, o sea, difícilmente podré "imprimir" una pieza de acero, o madera... y además el verdadero negocio será vender esas sustancias, como en las impresoras normales, que el negocio está en los cartuchos.
Claro está que esos materiales pueden ir sustituyendo a los que hay ahora en multitud de usos, p.e. salió una chica que hacía ropa, pero claro, de plasticazo.
Quizás el día en que se pueda "imprimir" p.e. fibra de carbono o de vidrio, o alguna pasta de serrín o papel, entonces se le irán encontrando más usos.
Pero lo que contaba uno que una impresora hará un edificio inyectando hormigón, ni de coña, el hormigón hay que reforzarlo con estructuras metálicas o de fibras que sean continuas y preformadas, ya me dirás tú eso cómo se imprime.

La Sexta a la carta: Enviado Especial: Viaje al futuro


----------



## qe12 (28 Sep 2016)

Estaba cantado que iba a pasar. Esa tecnología puede tener usos industriales a mayor o menor escala, pero de poco sirve a los particulares, al menos de momento.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Sep 2016)

Tengo en casa un dibujo de los que se hacían con los primeros ordenadores: alternando letras como x, y , o..
De aquella seguro que consideraban todo un avance hacer ese dibujo y no podían imaginar lo que hay hoy. 
No creo que nos hagamos idea de a dónde va a lllegar la impresión 3d.


----------



## Forchetto (1 Oct 2016)

jotace dijo:


> una impresora hará un edificio inyectando hormigón, ni de coña, el hormigón hay que reforzarlo con estructuras metálicas o de fibras que sean continuas y preformadas, ya me dirás tú eso cómo se imprime.



Ahí tienes razón, pero nunca se sabe lo que investigadores están tramando. Por ejemplo un albañil me contaba que la automatización no le afectaría nunca. Le quité la sonrisa de la cara cuando le enseñé ésta máquina:

youtube.com/watch?v=kXJbNY6-ejM


----------



## ransomraff (1 Oct 2016)

asterixMX dijo:


> Muy chulos los modelos, estoy pensando en comprarme esta Prusa Steel y me preguntaba si esta versión podría imprimir ese tipo de modelos.



No sirve, te lo imprime, pero las superficies y los detalles van a ser un truño.

Siempre puedes rematar los acabados con una lima o con la dremel....


----------



## Wallebot (4 Oct 2016)

siken dijo:


> Tengo en casa un dibujo de los que se hacían con los primeros ordenadores: alternando letras como x, y , o..
> De aquella seguro que consideraban todo un avance hacer ese dibujo y no podían imaginar lo que hay hoy.
> No creo que nos hagamos idea de a dónde va a lllegar la impresión 3d.



Se llama Ascii Art hay programa que convierte de photo a asciart o incluso desde video.
Arte ASCII - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Sobre la produccion automatica de ropa.
Me soprende que todavia hoy en dia no haya un sistema automatizado para fabricar ropa con casi ningun intervencion humana.
La tela se teje automaticamente, El corte tambien se puede hacer automatico, sin embargo, coser todas las piezas parece que no es posible todavia para las maquinas.
Me parece que es un trabajo mas dificil de eliminar por maquinas que el del albañil. 
Aunque si no lo eliminan las maquinas, lo eliminas las empresas contratando Quasi-esclavos.


----------



## Wallebot (4 Oct 2016)

fredaster dijo:


> Te hablo desde el conocimiento, me dedicó a ello de manera profesional, y ofrezco entre otros el servicio de impresión 3d. Personalmente no creo que sea una burbuja, *simplemente se le ha dado un bombo desmesurado por parte de los medios. *Lo verdaderamente revolucionario es el factor que ha posibilitado el desarrollo de la impresión 3d, que no es ni mas ni menos que el desarrollo de robótica aplicada al pequeño usuario.
> Bueno concretando, que me lío y estoy con el móvil, sinceramente un negocio que solo ofrezca impresión 3d y además la persona al frente no domina la electrónica no pinta muy bien a mi entender, vamos que una vez que pase la curiosidad inicial de tu entorno vas a tener un movimiento prácticamente residual.



Desde los medios parece que la 3D va a acabar con la produccion en serie y no puede porque es muchisimo más lenta y más cara.
Sin embargo, tiene su aplicacion.
En una empresa de cerraduras hacen un prototipo funcional y sale de la impresora ya montado. Tambien he visto rodamientos funcionales salir ya montados.
El prototipado lo mejora mucho.
Tambien evita el stock de muchas piezas que no se van a usar nunca. Con 3D se fabrican segun se necesitan. Puede ser más barato que mantener un stock.
Tambien ayuda a que piezas producidas en serie no las vendan demasiado caras, porque llegado un precio puede compensar fabricarlas en 3D.


----------

